# Hunting > Firearm Safety >  Name that poacher

## Tommy

Kumeu Police are seeking the public's assistance to identify two males in relation to an incident where two men were allegedly hunting on private property. 

If you know who either of these men are, please contact Sergeant David Orr from Kumeu Police on 09 412 5193.

----------


## gonetropo

was that woodhill forest ? i lived there 73-80

----------


## R93

They don't look worried

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cordite

> They don't look worried


  @R93

Not sure.  Look again.  It shows precisely the micro-expression of a pair of frozen stupid grins -- at the precise moment they get wiped upon seeing a camera lens.

----------


## Gapped axe

could just be Archery practice.

----------


## scotty

Bevis and butthead?.......

----------


## Friwi

At least they can't be charged with trespassing with a fire arm. Lucky you still have your trail cam.

----------


## MSL

> At least they can't be charged with trespassing with a fire arm. Lucky you still have your trail cam.


Dont think thats a trailcam pic.  I say the person who caught them took the picture.

----------


## longrange308

Wet bus ticket

----------


## Brian

2 people got caught on our place with bows. Cops came and gave them a trespass notice. A cop told the father you realize this could make you an unsuitable person for a gun licence but nothing happened hes still a big deal in the local deerstalkers.

----------


## 40mm

> 2 people got caught on our place with bows. Cops came and gave them a trespass notice. A cop told the father you realize this could make you an unsuitable person for a gun licence but nothing happened hes still a big deal in the local deerstalkers.


name and shame.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> 2 people got caught on our place with bows. Cops came and gave them a trespass notice. A cop told the father you realize this could make you an unsuitable person for a gun licence but nothing happened hes still a big deal in the local deerstalkers.


My experience with nzda tells me they all think they are a big deal?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> 2 people got caught on our place with bows. Cops came and gave them a trespass notice. A cop told the father you realize this could make you an unsuitable person for a gun licence but nothing happened hes still a big deal in the local deerstalkers.


My experience with nzda tells me they all think they are a big deal?

----------


## 308

> My experience with nzda tells me they all think they are a big deal?


I joined to use the local range and at 135 a year I can live with the cost

I'm not a big deal

----------


## kiwijames

> hes still a big deal in the local deerstalkers.


So pretty much a nobody then

----------


## 40mm

> I joined to use the local range and at 135 a year I can live with the cost
> 
> I'm not a big deal


Iv met a few and mostly seem ok to me.

----------


## oneshot

> 2 people got caught on our place with bows. Cops came and gave them a trespass notice. A cop told the father you realize this could make you an unsuitable person for a gun licence but nothing happened hes still a big deal in the local deerstalkers.


If this happens again contact me directly, I will sort it a lot more than a just a trespass.

----------


## Brian

> I joined to use the local range and at 135 a year I can live with the cost
> 
> I'm not a big deal


Hopefully you don't sneak round on somebodys place that you have been trying to butter up.

----------


## bigbear

@berg243  You will find first time you get a warning letter against your licence. 2nd time your licence is gone. From what the local cop has told me. (depending on what you could loose you licence first time round)

Alot of town hunters have no idea how bad the poaching/spotlighting is on rural roads.(shooting of stock ) using the excuse we are only shooting possums doesn't cut it any more.Times have changed. There are people driving over from BOP just to drive the roads around gisborne with a light. 3HR drive they are not going home with nothing. There are many rural roads around gisborne now with cameras on roads .So carry your permits and licence

----------


## 308

> Hopefully you don't sneak round on somebodys place that you have been trying to butter up.


Fuck no

I've got plenty to hunt on my own land

----------


## Tommy

At my local NZDA a year or teo back, I had the just recent president tell me all about how much he poached and rustled in the old days, and how he thinks it's sweet as now so long as you don't get caught. Helped pay for his first house etc etc. Suffice to say I have nothing to do with that branch anymore, for that and a couple other reasons

----------


## kidmac42

So I'm guessing that no one knows who the two guys that posed for the photo are then?

----------


## Munsey

> So I'm guessing that no one knows who the two guys that posed for the photo are then?


 Defiantly Sounds like its the President & vice President of the NZDA

----------


## Rushy

Faces committed to memory Tommy.  If they are locals then I will see them one day and pot them.

----------


## Daithi

Going rate at the moment for hunting without a firearms license (second time same offence in 2yrs) is 90hrs community service and destruction of weapon.

----------


## systolic

> Going rate at the moment for hunting without a firearms license (second time same offence in 2yrs) is 90hrs community service and destruction of weapon.


Don't say 'weapon'. Some people here will get upset.

----------


## systolic

> Going rate at the moment for hunting without a firearms license (second time same offence in 2yrs) is 90hrs community service and destruction of weapon.


Don't say 'weapon'. Some people here will get upset.

----------


## turtle

Saw this yesterday, Looking for access to a block . 

Sorry about size,

----------


## Maca49

Shit I wouldn’t want my weapon destructed!

----------


## Brian

> Saw this yesterday, Looking for access to a block . 
> 
> Sorry about size,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 85096


A few months ago 3 jokers got caught shooting a deer on a neighbors front lawn towards his house from the road.They got taken away in handcuffs.will be good to see what sentence they get.

----------


## hotbarrels

When farming in northland we had a ongoing poaching problem where shooters (couldn't classify them as hunters) would come across the river at the back of the farm and shoot up mobs of goats standing in the paddocks. Now we were farming the goats for cleaning up the pasture, bringing them into the paddocks behind the ewes on rotational grazing. We had several mobs of 300 or so goats. Was noting to go to the back of the farm and find 60 goats laying dead in the paddock. Cowards used to shoot and run. 

Neighbours would call whenever they heard shooting but we never managed to get to the back of the farm in time to catch them, until one day .....

Alarm call came in that poachers where shooting.  The old man grabbed his 308 and we hightailed it to the back boundary. Poachers were just heading for the river when we got there.  Old man yelled out for the three of them to stop where they were, which the didn't, until, a 180gr .308 round thumped into the ground behind them. They very sheepishly stopped and came back for a chat. I don't think I have ever seen my old man dress down anyone the way he did with those three. They were left with no misunderstanding of the errors of their ways and what would happen if they were ever seen in the area again.
One of the poachers had a lab with him, with no collar on it.. the old man asked were its collar and hydatis tags were.  He claimed they were at home. The old man told the owner that since it was illegal to bring the dog onto the property without its tags he would have to shoot it.  He made the guy bring the dog over and cranked another round into the 308 and sighted up the dog. Owner was in tears, begging for mercy (it was his wife's pet). Old man told them to all leave, take the dog and never come back.

End of the story was that the poachers took off and ended up at the pub. Just so happened that a contract shearer that worked at ours was there when they came in. They were vocal about this mad farmer who will shoot you if he caught you on his property. 
Never had another poacher on the place from that day forward.

This was a good 40 years ago so the outcome would be different today and not recommending this as the course if action to take, but in the day, it solved the problem.

----------


## northdude

That's a bit hard on them they probably got offended buy that  :Have A Nice Day:  back then the local cop would of given them a decent boot up the Arse as well not like the soft cocks these days you guys probably would of been the criminals but well done if it were me the dog would of been the warning shot

----------


## Cordite

> Don't say 'weapon'. Some people here will get upset.


 @systolic

Yeah, the word is fire*arm*.

As if we don't have enough PC.  More! More!! More!!!!

----------


## bigbear

> Saw this yesterday, Looking for access to a block . 
> 
> Sorry about size,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 85096


Standard sign on all gisborne forestry blocks

----------


## keneff

> At my local NZDA a year or teo back, I had the just recent president tell me all about how much he poached and rustled in the old days, and how he thinks it's sweet as now so long as you don't get caught. Helped pay for his first house etc etc. Suffice to say I have nothing to do with that branch anymore, for that and a couple other reasons


Yeah. @Tommy. The old story - do as I say. not as I do.

----------


## bigbear

> Saw this yesterday, Looking for access to a block . 
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 85096


 @JoshC Do you have these signs on any of your blocks you manage?

----------


## JoshC

> @JoshC Do you have these signs on any of your blocks you manage?


Nope. Just the the police poaching strategy ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tommy



----------


## bigbear

With those pics it want take long to work out who he is. To take a kid though wonder if he knows he's poaching?

----------


## Rushy

Some one has to know them.

----------


## R93

> With those pics it want take long to work out who he is. To take a kid though wonder if he knows he's poaching?


There is no excuse NOT to know in this day and age. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## chainsaw

Hope the fuckers get brought to justice - multiple offences should be a cumulative sentence ..... 10 yrs ....in a Colombian jail.

----------


## bigbear

> There is no excuse NOT to know in this day and age. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


there a some funny boundry's out there but one should know where they are  but to put you kid in a situation like that is shit house

----------


## Russian 22.

Why would you go to all the effort and risk only to take heads. 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tommy

> Why would you go to all the effort and risk only to take heads. 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Why do dropkicks put apehanger bars on bikes? Answer: so dropkicks are easier to spot

----------


## Growlybear

Personally, I couldn't relax enough to enjoy myself, if I was skulking around where I shouldn't be.

----------


## Friwi

Maybe the cameras they need are some with seem cards in ( if there is signal of course) so they can intercept the bastard straight away.
Plus, they would have to park their car somewhere close to the property to get access to it. 
I am sure one of the vetting officer for the fal or the local gun shop would know them, they have to get their supply of ammo from somewhere.

----------


## bigbear

Don"t need to intercept them with photo's like that. I'd say they are clear enough for a day in court.

----------


## Scooby

Is Lachie Wood a member here, he's been named in facebook post.........

----------


## bigbear

@Scooby whats his user name? the hunter with the kid or moe

----------


## Scooby

dunno. someone posted that name in one of the facebook posts that have been shared by lots of FB hunting pages. if it is him in one of the pics. i hope he's not a member here. either way, I bet he's copping some flack on FB

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Don't say 'weapon'. Some people here will get upset.


Almost anything can be a 'weapon' if it is used as such.

Weapon - A thing designed OR used for inflicting bodily harm or physical damage.

Was talking with a farmer today who has a block out at Woodhill, Apparently some retarded poacher shot one of his cows (and left it) FFS

----------


## Pengy

> Almost anything can be a 'weapon' if it is used as such.
> 
> Weapon - A thing designed OR used for inflicting bodily harm or physical damage.
> 
> Was talking with a farmer today who has a block out at Woodhill, Apparently some retarded poacher shot one of his cows (and left it) FFS


The guy that oversaw my FAL test openly admitted to shooting a cattle beast by accident while spotlighting  :Sad:

----------


## 300CALMAN

> The guy that oversaw my FAL test openly admitted to shooting a cattle beast by accident while spotlighting


WTF ??? !!!

----------


## Russian 22.

A good an outcome as one can hope for.  

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tommy

> apparently they have been identified and they have come forward according to fakebook.


1 of the 3 had last I heard

----------


## A330driver

No reason to be like that Tommy.....have a great mate who rode cruisers with me for years,he had to give it up due to shoulder issues,he could never ride more than 80 km a day ....was advised by doc to try apehangers,due to his shoulder issues....now he can ride 300-400 km...no dropkick,bloody good bloke actually 






> Why do dropkicks put apehanger bars on bikes? Answer: so dropkicks are easier to spot

----------


## Pengy

> WTF ??? !!!


There are more scary stories about the same bloke shooting at a group of hunters across a small valley (one was his own son), and setting up sight in targets on a fence line between a farm and DOC block, based on his assumption that "no one ever goes in there"   :Sad:

----------


## Tommy

> No reason to be like that Tommy.....have a great mate who rode cruisers with me for years,he had to give it up due to shoulder issues,he could never ride more than 80 km a day ....was advised by doc to try apehangers,due to his shoulder issues....now he can ride 300-400 km...no dropkick,bloody good bloke actually


I have much better Harley jokes than that....  :Wink:

----------


## A330driver

Don’t have Hardleys,never had......Honda all the way son!!





> I have much better Harley jokes than that....

----------


## timattalon

> Don’t have Hardleys,never had......Honda all the way son!!


Yamaha for the last 27 years and still riding it....

----------


## A330driver

Monkey bars look fine on them too....seen plenty




> Yamaha for the last 27 years and still riding it....

----------


## Gapped axe

Yamaha here

----------


## northdude

Had a HD had jappas as well preferred the jappas as far as just buy it and ride it goes typical yank crap it will just do the job out of the box but you need to spend another half upwards on it to get it to do what its ment to do half decently

----------


## timattalon

> Yamaha for the last 27 years and still riding it....


This Yamaha.  I tried a Triumph (loaner from a bro) with ape hangars. While comfy sitting down, it did not feel like I had proper control of the bike and felt very unnatural while I was riding it. Mine are wide cruiser bars very close to standard (only replaced due to a speeding van)

----------


## GravelBen

This thread is being taken over by chromosexuals!  :ORLY:

----------


## timattalon

> typical cruiser fuel tank I see you carry extra to get you between garages.


14 litres in the tank gets me 280km give or take depending on how much I push acceleration. Problem is there is 320km from my place to my parents place, hence the tank, and I am not beholden to tourist destination prices for fuel...(Kiakoura) And add to that most servos offer discounts on $40 or more for fuel, and the can helps....

On  side note, the bike has a fuel pump so I looked at two 20 litre long range auxiliary tanks mounted instead of the panniers for shits and giggles but  1000km + without a petrol stop, well even my arse cant handle that....

----------


## timattalon

> This thread is being taken over by chromosexuals!


Fair point, well back to what we would like to do with poachers....Poaching sounds like fun...Lets poach poachers like you poach eggs.....stick their balls in boiling water until they are ready to serve on toast.....perhaps a boiled sausage as well?  (for the dog of course)

----------


## A330driver

> This thread is being taken over by chromosexuals!


It was getting back to ...poaching on motorbikes

----------


## Spudattack

Hows this that just popped up on my feed!

Thought I would share in case anyone has any info....

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...00007430869062

----------


## bigbear

There are some dumb fu$% out there. Hope they get court and dealt to and not by the courts because that system doesn't seem to be working.

----------


## Cigar

> Hows this that just popped up on my feed!
> 
> Thought I would share in case anyone has any info....
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...00007430869062


I shared that on FB, now I have just heard that a similar thing happened up this way - two young guys shot someone's $15,000 breeding stag. Apparently no FAL either. At least they have been caught, obviously need a big arsekicking!

----------


## csmiffy

> 14 litres in the tank gets me 280km give or take depending on how much I push acceleration. Problem is there is 320km from my place to my parents place, hence the tank, and I am not beholden to tourist destination prices for fuel...(Kiakoura) And add to that most servos offer discounts on $40 or more for fuel, and the can helps....
> 
> On  side note, the bike has a fuel pump so I looked at two 20 litre long range auxiliary tanks mounted instead of the panniers for shits and giggles but  1000km + without a petrol stop, well even my arse cant handle that....


32 litre safari tank on my KLR650. Fit over 600ks on a tank. 200 of them with missus on the back and not nursing it either.
Filled it up at the servo and the guy behind the counter never seen a bike take over 50 bucks worth of fuel lol.

----------


## Micky Duck

the way fuel prices are going up $50 to fill a bike might become the new normal.......

----------


## longrange308

> How’s this that just popped up on my feed!
> 
> Thought I would share in case anyone has any info....
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...00007430869062


How could anyone be proud of it on the wall? 
Just like paying for a head 
There’s no hunt there’s no journey, no story wtf is the point

Shity 8 point that you had to drag all day would mean more

----------


## Rushy

Fucking shitheads.  I had to chain and padlock all of my gates when I was farming reds.

----------


## Friwi

I think we should pass it on to the Nzda different club branches members who are official scorers. Who knows it might come into their hands one day?

----------


## Sideshow

Also every taxidermist in the country. Man there's some low life's out there  :Sad:

----------


## rewa

While it has always happened,historically speaking,It seems to be happening a lot more these days. I believe a lot of the "new" hunters, arent actually hunters at all, just fools with guns. Lets hope it doesnt go the way of the U.S. where they move from key-board-killing, to schools...on a lighter note: anything with 2 wheels, is great, except maybe a car

----------


## oneshot

The piece of shit that killed someones pet stag might as well hang a cows head on their wall. The shame and embarrassment of pretending a farm stag is "their" earned trophy obviously doesn't compute with some people.

----------


## Jexla

> While it has always happened,historically speaking,It seems to be happening a lot more these days. I believe a lot of the "new" hunters, arent actually hunters at all, just fools with guns. Lets hope it doesnt go the way of the U.S. where they move from key-board-killing, to schools...on a lighter note: anything with 2 wheels, is great, except maybe a car


It seems that way because you see it on the internet 100x time than you would without it.

----------


## tiroatedson

> Fucking shitheads.  I had to chain and padlock all of my gates when I was farming reds.


Had a red stag shot and dragged over a fence just after this years roar on the place I work on . Had being velveted so it wasnt for the antler. Was only spotted by neighbour driving dont the road on his tractor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Had a red stag shot and dragged over a fence just after this years roar on the place I work on . Had being velveted so it wasn’t for the antler. Was only spotted by neighbour driving don’t the road on his tractor. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It shits ya doesn't it.

----------


## bigbear

Its not just young guys, its 50, 60 yr olds out there doing it as well.

----------

